# Matthias Kurth tritt zurück - Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht!



## Wattestäbchen (1 April 2010)

Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, hat am heutigen 1. April in einem Interview seinen Rücktritt erklärt. Das Interview könnte noch am heutigen 1. April in einer öffentlich-rechtlichen Nachrichtensendung gesendet werden.
Der 58-jährige Jurist war seit 2002 Chef der Behörde, die damals noch Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) hieß. Zuvor war er u.a. Richter in Darmstadt, Landtagsabgeordneter in Hessen, Staatssekretär für Wirtschaft und Technologie sowie Vertreter des Landes Hessen im Ausschuss der Regionen der Europäischen Union (Schwerpunkte: Transeuropäische Netze, Informations- und Kommunikationstechnologie sowie Luftverkehr).
Bei der Colt Telekom GmbH durfte er erste Erfahrungen im Bereich Mehrwertnummernmißbrauch sammeln.
In dem Interview beklagt sich Kurth massiv über die Verbraucherschutzforen: "Man hat meinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für den Verbraucherschutz dort nicht gewürdigt, hat meine Behörde sogar als Wattestäbchenarmee verunglimpft. Ich kann das nicht mehr lesen. Ich will nicht mehr jeden Abend ins Bett gehen mit dem Gefühl, im Verbraucherschutz versagt zu haben".

Die Bundesnetzagentur verliert mit Kurth eine pressewirksame Gallionsfigur, die Mehrwertbetrügerindustrie verliert einen Oberregulierer, der stets ein offenes Ohr für innovative AbzockGeschäftsideen hatte - und die Verbraucher verlieren einen unermüdlichen Kämpfer für ihre Rechte, der mit scharfem Wattestäbchen Schwert gegen die Betrüger vorgegangen ist. Das Lob für seine Arbeit war stets proportional zur Ahnungslosigkeit derer, die ihn beurteilten - das war sein Los und er ertrug es mit Fassung. Wo wird man ihn wohl wieder sehen? Als Chef der ITU oder als Verwaltungsrat bei der Inphone AG? Man darf gespannt sein. Wir werden seinen Weg weiter beobachten, an diesem 1. April genauso wie am nächsten.

Mach's gut, Kurthi!

Findet jemand die offizielle Rücktrittserklärung?


----------



## blowfish (2 April 2010)

*AW: Matthias Kurth tritt zurück - Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht!*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, hat am heutigen 1. April in einem Interview seinen Rücktritt erklärt.



Na hoffentlich ist das kein Aprilscherz:scherzkeks:
Ob er sich jetzt für die Durchsetzung der Forderungen der Nutzlos seitenbetreiber einsetzt


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2010)

*AW: Matthias Kurth tritt zurück - Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht!*

Ich hätte eigentlich einen anderen Aprilscherz erwartet...


> In einer am heutigen 1. April veröffentlichten Pressemeldung erklärt Matthias Kurth, dass man in Zukunft effektiv gegen Mehrwertnummernmissbrauch vorgehen will


----------



## Rennzi (10 April 2010)

*AW: Matthias Kurth tritt zurück - Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht!*

Die Überschrfit kann man auch so lesen:

Matthias Kurth Tritt zurück (und das mal ganz feste gegen 0900 Abzocker)

Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht ( in die Offensive und wird endlich mal richtig tätig)


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2010)

*AW: Matthias Kurth tritt zurück - Bundesnetzagentur: Kurth geht!*

Ja, so ist das mit der Doppeldeutigkeit. Aber wir können hier eigentlich das Engagement des obersten Wattestäbchens auch nur schlecht bewerten, wir bekommen einfach zu wenig davon mit. 
Nuja. Oder so: Jedenfalls bemüht er sich, der Kurth - und man sollte ihn unterstützen: Also werde ich mich weiter bemühen, dass "seiner" Bundesnetzagentur das Lob der Allgemeinheit in dem Maße zukommt, indem sie es verdient. Alles klar?


P.S.: Die Maßnahmen, die derzeit ergriffen werden, sind ja für sich betrachtet ganz ok - aber irgendwie ist das halt so, wie wenn der Torwart einer Fußballmannschaft in der 87. Minute eine Glanzparade zeigt - beim Stande von 0:7 und nach einem Dutzend schwerer Fehler. Natürlich kann man ihn *dafür* (zurecht) loben.


----------

